# [Solved]ata1.00: exception Emask ... frozen

## lyallp

I have been receiving the following error diagnostics recently

```
Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:b0:f0:a6/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc res 40/00:00:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc ata1: soft resetting link

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc ata1: EH complete

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 22 22:57:34 lyalls-pc sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

I think this has been happening since my last kernel rebuild.

It's an old motherboard, nothing new within the last 6 months, the only thing that has changed is my DVD no longer locks up during writes, but these freezes are more annoying.

Any suggestions?

More info follows...

```
# uname -a

Linux lyalls-pc 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 16 12:52:59 CST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

# hdparm -i /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Model=WDC WD5000AAKS-75TMA0                   , FwRev=12.01C01, SerialNo=     WD-WCAPW2396242

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=50

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?0?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

----------

## manaka

In my experience, this kind of SATA errors are most of the times hardware related.

But in your case, the problem seems to only occur when running the 2.6.24 kernel. Try posting the output of dmesg and lspci -nnv.

----------

## lyallp

I noticed in dmesg

```
Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

```

I am not sure how I am supposed to update the drivers if I have the latest kernel.

dmesg and lspci as follows.

```
root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (root@lyalls-pc) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 16 12:52:59 CST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f50c0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 524272) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   524272

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524272

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2303 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292593 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6BA0, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 7FFF3000, 002C (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 7FFF3040, 0074 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 7FFF30C0, 3E4C (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 7FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FFF6F40, 0068 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ec00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 520177

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3,ywrap

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2813.693 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2073952k/2097088k available (3298k kernel code, 21908k reserved, 817k data, 236k init, 1179584k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9b000 - 0xfffff000   ( 400 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc050b000 - 0xc0546000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc043880e - 0xc0504d84   ( 817 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc043880e   (3298 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5631.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=11263009)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b180 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 03

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5627.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=11255007)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b180 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (11259.00 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb230, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Force enabled HPET at base address 0xfed00000

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet clockevent registered

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:00: iomem range 0xd4a00-0xd7fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7ffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x800-0x805 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f8000000-faffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fb000000-fb0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

intel_rng: FWH not detected

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G73 Board - p456h0  , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d310

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd346, set palette = c00cd3b0

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 76 Hz, hf = 82 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4915

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller (0x8086:0x24db rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

hdb: WDC WD2000JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: WDC WD1200BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

hdd: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdd: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 234435439 sectors (120030 MB)

   native  capacity is 234441648 sectors (120034 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

hdd: max request size: 512KiB

hdd: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hdd: cache flushes supported

 hdd: hdd1

hdc: ATAPI 126X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xc400 bmdma 0xd000 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xd008 irq 16

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD5000AAKS-75TMA0, 12.01C01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-7 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 17, io mem 0xfb100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000bc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-6.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-6.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 1 ES [SB0160]

ALSA device list:

  #0: Audigy 1 ES [SB0160] (rev.3, serial:0x521102) at 0xa400, irq 20

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input2

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem sda2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda2

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (22 C)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[fb004000-fb0047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:50:ba:38:9b:bd, IRQ 22

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000d6100004849a0]

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

XFS mounting filesystem sda1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda1

Filesystem "dm-5": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-5

Filesystem "dm-2": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-2

Filesystem "dm-4": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-4

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-4

Filesystem "dm-0": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-0

Starting XFS recovery on filesystem: dm-0 (logdev: internal)

Ending XFS recovery on filesystem: dm-0 (logdev: internal)

Filesystem "dm-6": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-6

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-6

Filesystem "dm-7": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-7

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-7

Filesystem "dm-3": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-3

fuse init (API version 7.9)

Adding 2097144k swap on /dev/dm-1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097144k

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

eth2: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:20:58:f3:ff/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 16384 in

         res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:10:e5:1f:14/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 40/00:00:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:20:70:39/00:00:00:00:00/e3 tag 0 dma 4096 in

         res 40/00:00:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

lspci

```

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# lspci -nnv

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub [8086:2578] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8KNXP motherboard (875P) [1458:2578]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 3.0

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82875P Processor to AGP Controller [8086:2579] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-faffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-efffffff

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:24d2] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000/8KNXP motherboard [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at bc00 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:24d4] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at b000 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:24d7] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at b400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:24de] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at b800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:24dd] (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:5006]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fb100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev c2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: fb000000-fb0fffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:24d0] (rev 02)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller [8086:24db] (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Memory at 88000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller [0104]: Intel Corporation 82801ER (ICH5R) SATA Controller [8086:24df] (rev 02) (prog-if 8f)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device [1458:24df]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at c000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c400 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller [8086:24d3] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GT [10de:02e0] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. Unknown device [107d:20a3]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 18

   Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fa000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet [1186:1300] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DFE-530TX+ 10/100 Ethernet Adapter [1186:1301]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

   Memory at fb005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

   Kernel modules: 8139too

02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Creative Labs SB Audigy [1102:0004] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs Unknown device [1102:0052]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at a400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy

02:02.1 Input device controller [0980]: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port [1102:7003] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game Port [1102:0040]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

   I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [104c:8024] (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device [1458:1000]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

   Memory at fb004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# 
```

----------

## cyrillic

It looks like you have a conflict because 2 drivers are enabled for the same hardware.

You should choose either the older IDE driver (CONFIG_IDE=y), or the newer libata driver (CONFIG_ATA=y), but not both.

----------

## lyallp

Thank you, I will re-build immediately and report back.

----------

## manaka

It's possible, but only if one of the drivers uses DMA. Details in the link:

http://linux-ata.org/faq.html

Anyway, some people have reported problems like these that disappear disabling combined mode. So it's worth a try   :Smile: .

Have had a look at your dmesg and lspci. Seem normal. If you still find errors, I'll have a more thorough look.

----------

## lyallp

Well, disabling IDE in my kernel config caused 2 of my 3 drives to change from /dev/hd to /dev/sd and renumbered my linux drive from /dev/sda to /dev/sdd.

A moment of panic till I managed to read the kerel panic message correctly and figured which drive was my boot device.

Minor tweaks to my /etc/fstab to get my windows partitions to mount, no changes in my linux filesystems as I use labels.

Fix /boot/grub/grub.conf go have the correct root= paramter.

After all that, the freezes of /dev/sdd (used to be known as /dev/sda before disabling IDE) continue.

Although it may seem that only /dev/sdd is freezing, it is the prime disk for my linux install. All other disks are windows related and are not used as much by my linux install, so I cannot say if the other disks are exhibiting the behaviour - I may even try booting up windows and have it do a surface scan on the disk, to see if it reports freezing. I just hope my grub config is still sane enough to boot windows...

Information included in this message is...

1. hdparms of each disk

2. dmesg

3. lspci -nnv

4. /proc/config.gz

```

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# hdparm -Iv /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 14592/255/63, sectors = 234435439, start = 0

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       WDC WD1200BB-00CAA1                     

   Serial Number:      WD-WMA8C3835155

   Firmware Revision:  17.07W17

Standards:

   Supported: 5 4 3 

   Likely used: 6

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  234435439

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      114470 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      120030 MBytes (120 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   bytes avail on r/w long: 40

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 16

   Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

          Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

Security: 

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

   not   supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

   CBLID- above Vih

   Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# hdparm -Iv /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 24321/255/63, sectors = 390721968, start = 0

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       WDC WD2000JB-00GVA0                     

   Serial Number:      WD-WMAL81650768

   Firmware Revision:  08.02D08

Standards:

   Supported: 6 5 4 

   Likely used: 6

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  390721968

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      190782 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      200049 MBytes (200 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 16

   Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

          Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

      *   SCT Long Sector Access (AC1)

      *   SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

      *   SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

      *   SCT Features Control (AC4)

      *   SCT Data Tables (AC5)

Security: 

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

   not   supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

   CBLID- above Vih

   Device num = 1 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# hdparm -Iv /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 19457/255/63, sectors = 312581808, start = 0

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0                     

   Serial Number:      WD-WMAEK2901680

   Firmware Revision:  15.05R15

Standards:

   Supported: 6 5 4 

   Likely used: 6

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 16

   Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

          Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

Security: 

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

   not   supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

   CBLID- below Vih

   Device num = 1 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# hdparm -Iv /dev/sdd

/dev/sdd:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 60801/255/63, sectors = 976773168, start = 0

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       WDC WD5000AAKS-75TMA0                   

   Serial Number:      WD-WCAPW2396242

   Firmware Revision:  12.01C01

Standards:

   Supported: 7 6 5 4 

   Likely used: 7

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  976773168

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      476940 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      500107 MBytes (500 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Queue depth: 32

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 0

   Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 128

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   NOP cmd

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          Power-Up In Standby feature set

      *   SET_FEATURES required to spinup after power up

          SET_MAX security extension

      *   Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   General Purpose Logging feature set

      *   WRITE_{DMA|MULTIPLE}_FUA_EXT

      *   64-bit World wide name

      *   Segmented DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

      *   Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

      *   Phy event counters

          DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

      *   Software settings preservation

      *   SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

      *   SCT Long Sector Access (AC1)

      *   SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

      *   SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

      *   SCT Features Control (AC4)

      *   SCT Data Tables (AC5)

          unknown 206[12]

          unknown 206[13]

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

   not   supported: enhanced erase

   122min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

Checksum: correct

```

```

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# dmesg

0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2303 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292593 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6BA0, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 7FFF3000, 002C (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 7FFF3040, 0074 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 7FFF30C0, 3E4C (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 7FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FFF6F40, 0068 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ec00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 520177

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdd2 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3,ywrap

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2813.570 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2074068k/2097088k available (3221k kernel code, 21792k reserved, 793k data, 236k init, 1179584k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9b000 - 0xfffff000   ( 400 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04f1000 - 0xc052c000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc042572e - 0xc04ebd04   ( 793 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc042572e   (3221 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5631.51 BogoMIPS (lpj=11263031)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b180 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 03

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5627.53 BogoMIPS (lpj=11255079)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b180 0000041d 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (11259.05 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb230, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Force enabled HPET at base address 0xfed00000

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet clockevent registered

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:00: iomem range 0xd4a00-0xd7fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7ffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x800-0x805 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f8000000-faffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fb000000-fb0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

intel_rng: FWH not detected

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G73 Board - p456h0  , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d310

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd346, set palette = c00cd3b0

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 76 Hz, hf = 82 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4915

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 234435439, native 234441648

ata1.00: ATA-5: WDC WD1200BB-00CAA1, 17.07W17, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 234435439 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

ata1.01: ATA-6: WDC WD2000JB-00GVA0, 08.02D08, max UDMA/100

ata1.01: 390721968 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N, RL01, max UDMA/66

ata2.01: ATA-6: WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0, 15.05R15, max UDMA/100

ata2.01: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata2.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

ata2.01: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200BB-00C 17.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234435439 512-byte hardware sectors (120031 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234435439 512-byte hardware sectors (120031 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

 sda: p1 exceeds device capacity

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2000JB-00G 08.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 390721968 512-byte hardware sectors (200050 MB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 390721968 512-byte hardware sectors (200050 MB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 >

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N  RL01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

scsi 1:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600JB-00E 15.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xc400 bmdma 0xd000 irq 16

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xd008 irq 16

ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD5000AAKS-75TMA0, 12.01C01, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-7 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 17, io mem 0xfb100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000bc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-6.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-6.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 1 ES [SB0160]

ALSA device list:

  #0: Audigy 1 ES [SB0160] (rev.3, serial:0x521102) at 0xa400, irq 20

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input2

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem sdd2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd2

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441408, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441344

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441409, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441345

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441410, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441346

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441411, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441347

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441412, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441348

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441413, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441349

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441414, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441350

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441415, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441351

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441408, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441344

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441409, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 234441345

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441410, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441411, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441412, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441413, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441414, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441415, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441632, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441633, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441634, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441635, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441636, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441637, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441638, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441632, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441633, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441634, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441635, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441636, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441637, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441638, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441648, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441648, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441640, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441641, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441642, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441643, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441644, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441645, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441646, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441648, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441648, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441648, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441640, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441641, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441642, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441643, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441644, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441645, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441646, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441584, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441585, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441586, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441587, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441588, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441589, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441590, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441591, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441632, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441633, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441634, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441635, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441636, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441637, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441638, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441648, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441648, limit=234435439

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (22 C)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:50:ba:38:9b:bd, IRQ 22

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[fb004000-fb0047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000d6100004849a0]

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441408, limit=234435439

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441408, limit=234435439

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441408, limit=234435439

XFS mounting filesystem sdd1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd1

Filesystem "dm-5": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-5

Filesystem "dm-2": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-2

Filesystem "dm-4": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-4

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-4

Filesystem "dm-0": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-0

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-0

Filesystem "dm-6": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-6

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-6

Filesystem "dm-7": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-7

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-7

Filesystem "dm-3": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem dm-3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: dm-3

fuse init (API version 7.9)

Adding 2097144k swap on /dev/dm-1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097144k

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441415, limit=234435439

printk: 61 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305168

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441415, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305168

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305196

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305196

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305197

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305197

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305197

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441591, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305190

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305196

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

eth2: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:20:bf:27/00:00:00:00:00/e3 tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

ata3: soft resetting link

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:a0:ea:62/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 40/00:00:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

ata3: soft resetting link

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:e0:55:ab/00:00:00:00:00/e3 tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 40/00:00:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

ata3: soft resetting link

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata3.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO4

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:08:78:5d:ab/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 dma 4096 in

         res 40/00:00:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

ata3: soft resetting link

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata3.00: cmd ca/00:0b:a4:6b:8f/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 5632 out

         res 40/00:00:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

ata3: soft resetting link

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

```

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# lspci -nnv

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub [8086:2578] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8KNXP motherboard (875P) [1458:2578]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 3.0

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82875P Processor to AGP Controller [8086:2579] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-faffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-efffffff

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:24d2] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000/8KNXP motherboard [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at bc00 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:24d4] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at b000 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:24d7] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at b400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:24de] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at b800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:24dd] (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:5006]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fb100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev c2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: fb000000-fb0fffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:24d0] (rev 02)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller [8086:24db] (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Memory at 88000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller [0104]: Intel Corporation 82801ER (ICH5R) SATA Controller [8086:24df] (rev 02) (prog-if 8f)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device [1458:24df]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at c000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c400 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller [8086:24d3] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE) [1458:24d2]

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GT [10de:02e0] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. Unknown device [107d:20a3]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 18

   Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fa000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet [1186:1300] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DFE-530TX+ 10/100 Ethernet Adapter [1186:1301]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

   Memory at fb005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

   Kernel modules: 8139too

02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Creative Labs SB Audigy [1102:0004] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs Unknown device [1102:0052]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at a400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy

02:02.1 Input device controller [0980]: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port [1102:7003] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game Port [1102:0040]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

   I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [104c:8024] (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device [1458:1000]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

   Memory at fb004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

```

[code:1:9b643494cb]

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# gunzip -c /proc/config.gz 

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3

# Mon Mar 24 20:37:53 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=m

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

----------

## Monkeh

Make sure the cable is properly secured.

----------

## lyallp

Windows reports freezes too so that eliminates linux configuration.

Investigation continues...

----------

## Monkeh

 *lyallp wrote:*   

> Windows reports freezes too so that eliminates linux configuration.
> 
> Investigation continues...

 

Again, check the cable. Failing that, change the PSU (for a good one), or remove a couple of drives and see if it still happens.

----------

## lyallp

Thanks Monkeh, I noticed your response after I posted my windows report.

I have given the cables a re-seat and the problem appears to have gone away, I am left with filesystem corruption, which I have become an expert at resolving over the last few days.

I will update the thread to solved in the next day or so, if the problem is gone.

----------

## BradN

I don't care, for all the praises of SATA, the cables and connectors are shit.  End of story.  If I so much as look at my machine wrong, /dev/sdb is out of order until a reboot.  At least it's a non-critical drive on a RAID-5, so it just makes me a little nervous until I get it re-synched.

----------

## lyallp

After restoring a couple of filesystems from backups, things seem to be stable now.

My only issue I have now is that I find the following in my /var/log/messages. 

I am thinking it's got something to do with 'blkid' (see blkid( 8 ) man pages).  I think this because I searched for device /dev/sda in every /etc/* file and /etc/blkid.tab cache file turned up.  I emptied the /etc/blkid.tab cache file and re-ran blkid and I will report back after next boot to see if the problem has gone away.

```

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441415, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc printk: 61 messages suppressed.

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305168

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441415, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305168

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 29305196

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441647, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441591, limit=234435439

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc attempt to access beyond end of device

Mar 25 18:13:54 lyalls-pc sda: rw=0, want=234441639, limit=234435439

```

The partitions on /dev/sda are as follows :-

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120030944768 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 232574 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x45398083

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1      232581   117220792+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

This partition mounts with ntfs-3g.

```

dev/sda1       /mnt/win_3      ntfs-3g   defaults,gid=ntfs,umask=0,umask=007,nls=utf8   0 0

```

hdparms are 

```
# hdparm -Iv /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 14592/255/63, sectors = 234435439, start = 0

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       WDC WD1200BB-00CAA1                     

   Serial Number:      WD-WMA8C3835155

   Firmware Revision:  17.07W17

Standards:

   Supported: 5 4 3 

   Likely used: 6

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  234435439

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      114470 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      120030 MBytes (120 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   bytes avail on r/w long: 40

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 16

   Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

          Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

Security: 

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

   not   supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

   CBLID- above Vih

   Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

----------

## Monkeh

 *BradN wrote:*   

> I don't care, for all the praises of SATA, the cables and connectors are shit.  End of story.  If I so much as look at my machine wrong, /dev/sdb is out of order until a reboot.  At least it's a non-critical drive on a RAID-5, so it just makes me a little nervous until I get it re-synched.

 

SATA connectors can be a pain, yes. The cables are good, imo, if you're careful. You need a good quality PSU, and some careful cable management, but if you do it right, it will behave. (I have five SATA, one PATA, and one SCSI drive in my machine.. all behave)

----------

## BradN

 *lyallp wrote:*   

> After restoring a couple of filesystems from backups, things seem to be stable now.
> 
> My only issue I have now is that I find the following in my /var/log/messages. 

 

This is a classic symptom of filesystem corruption - normally nothing should try seeking past the end of the device, except the filesystem says that's where the data is stored... Although the blocks it's requesting are _close_ to the end of the device, where otherwise one would expect more random looking block numbers.

The other probable cause for something like that is copying a partition to another that's not big enough.

Edit:  Found the problem:  Your partition is sized larger than the drive.  Multiply the block count by 1024 and compare to the device size  :Wink: 

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> SATA connectors can be a pain, yes. The cables are good, imo, if you're careful. You need a good quality PSU, and some careful cable management, but if you do it right, it will behave. (I have five SATA, one PATA, and one SCSI drive in my machine.. all behave)

 

PSU is fine, but cable management is a bit out the window for me... I've got 5 drives and two opticals spread across 3 controllers... four ribbon cables snaking their way around, plus the two SATA and power for everything.  My issue is that touching the cable shouldn't impact the connection... it doesn't for PATA drives, USB connectors are alright in that regard too.  But I don't think the SATA data connectors are quite robust enough to deal with this (I mean, there's barely any tension holding them on to start with).  If I have to pull the drive cage out with the machine running for some reason (yeah, not the best idea, I admit), I can almost count on one of the SATA drives getting knocked offline.  I've read stories of how easy it is to break the connectors with sideways pressure as well...

Or... maybe I've just got cheap cables?    :Confused: Last edited by BradN on Tue Mar 25, 2008 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Monkeh

You can get locking cables. Touching the cables is a problem, however, because SATA uses LVDS. Faster, but it doesn't take much to put it off. Just opening the case can be enough. They're essentially faraday cages for a reason.

SATA was really designed as a backplane system. If you want to be pulling drives out, get a hot-swap bay  :Razz: 

----------

## BradN

Hmm, that explains some of it, but I've still had issues even with the case closed the whole time...  Maybe I need to be a little cautious about keeping the SATA lines away from things that might be more electrically noisy...

Heh, it's kinda funny though: fdisk will warn you when your partitions aren't in order on the disk, but when one of them is clearly out of bounds it just smiles and nods.

----------

## lyallp

Ok, I think my read errors are either because of LVM or a problem with my root filesystem.

Investigation continues.

----------

## BradN

Sorry, I kinda buried it in the earlier message, but your partition is sized bigger than your disk (compare the disk cylinders to the partition cylinders)... this is probably why you're getting the access beyond end of device errors.

----------

## manaka

Seems you have two different problems. The SATA errors are most probably hardware related (since you also encounter them when using Windows).

The second error means the FS wants a block outside the bounds of the block device. Difficult to tell the cause... Anyway... I would bet it's a issue with Windows "dynamic disks"...

----------

## lyallp

Ok, wiggling the SATA Cables fixed the timeout problem.

I now have a corrupt root filesystem that is usable but needs to be restored from backup to correct the structural problems.

I am in the process of creating myself a bootable livecd/usb key (since I use XFS under LVM and have my backup images on an NTFS or FAT32 partition on a separate disk - I have a choice of two disks).

I will investigate the partition size. Kinda worried about how I am going to fix that without destroying the entire disk. Although, there is nothing important in that partition, it won't hurt too badly if it disappears, it's only windoze programs.

Edit:  Well, there goes that NTFS partition.... maybe when I boot Windoze and run a chkdsk, it might resurrect.

----------

## lyallp

Root filesystem corruption resolved.

Once I figured out that the Gentoo 2007 Install CD finds my root partition (/dev/sda2) and mounts it, rather than mounting the CD, I did the following

```
umount /newroot/mnt/cdrom

mount /dev/hdc /newroot/mnt/cdrom

exit
```

and the boot process continued normally, then I was able to re-format my root partition, mount the disk partition that had the backups on and restore my filesystem.

And so ends the saga that has spanned nearly 2 weeks.

----------

